# What's Happened to the format ??!



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2014)

I've just logged in, at 18.50 hrs UK time, and found that the appearance of the site pages is totally different!
Instead of the WW2 banner etc, there is a horribly plain, blue header, entitled 'Metro', and the whole 'look' is plain, lacking the normal layout.
I'm presuming this is a temporary thing, whilst up-dates are being carried out?


----------



## at6 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just discovered the same thing. I had to bring it up twice thinking that I was in the wrong place.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still have the Spitfire banner here, nothing changed....


----------



## imalko (Sep 1, 2014)

Just logged in... Same thing here as with Terry. Is something happening we should know about?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2014)

scroll to the bottom of the page and look to the left, you find the themes pull-down menu, select *--fluid_ww2_update* and all will be right with the world once a again.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2014)

Guys, this is being tracked here:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/errors-problems/site-issues-41579-2.html


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2014)

Just Horse is updating the forum soft. Also the server cache has been cleared. Therefore unexpected changings may happen. But please don't worry. All is fine.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 1, 2014)

Yea mine suddenly changed going from one post to another, thought I was having a stroke!! Especially after yesterdays redirect problem. Took me a bit to find the forms menu to switch it back but all good now


----------



## A4K (Sep 1, 2014)

Dzieki Wojtku, and Dave! Just did as Dave said and got the old format back. (Phew! Was like going home to find all your furniture stolen and the walls painted...)


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## A4K (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey my friend!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Wojtek, I thought that might be the case, but wanted to check. I thought I'd found either a French underground rail time table, or the local supermarket !!


----------



## parsifal (Sep 1, 2014)

it did look pretty ordinary. The embarrassing thing for us old geysers is that it was pretty straightforward to fix


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 2, 2014)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions 
Go there, scroll to bottom of page. Change Forum Skin: to fluid_ww2_update
Doing so will force that style every time you login. If not you may get the metro depending on your cookie status -- sorry bacon credits don't work...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2014)

I was able to change to the Fluid ww2 update yesterday, but if I log out and log in again, it's back to Metro.
When i logged in today, and tried to change to the ww2 update, it remained as Metro !

EDIT: Once I'd posted this, it changed to the correct look !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2014)

Terry it is a matter of cookies that are deleted when you logging out. Go to your personal settings. The link posted above in #15. In My Account option you will find General Settings. Scroll the scren down and find the line with the Forum Skin. Set the fluid_ww2_update and click Save Changes button at the bottom. With the setting , the fluid_ww2_update skin is displayed each time you logged in. Unfortunately The Metro style is still seen when you aren't logged in.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2014)

I thought that it was a matter of bacon _not_ cookies.....imagine how good Internet would be, using bacon instead for cookies....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2014)

Fortunately the bacon doesn't work with the Metro style. It could be possible if the bacon was blue. But who would like to eat blue bacon? Only a desperado methinks.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 2, 2014)

That razzelmazzelfrazzeldorf METRO was on again when I logged in had to turn it off again.
But on another note...BLUE BACON...obviously from Blue Pigs


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2014)

Still doesn't look tasty though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Still doesn't look tasty though.


Maybe to a Smurf...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2014)

It's still showing Metro, even though I altered my Personal Settings. I have to change it every time I log in.


----------



## rochie (Sep 3, 2014)

Airframes said:


> It's still showing Metro, even though I altered my Personal Settings. I have to change it every time I log in.


Same here


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2014)

Clear cache of your net browser.


----------



## rochie (Sep 3, 2014)

will give it a try.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2014)

I've cleared the cache, altered personal settings, and it still shows Metro. After logging in, and changing to ww2fluid update, it still shows Metro, and US times, until a thread is selected.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2014)

I hate to brag...I just logged off and back on and it popped up normal....bwahahahahaha.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2014)

Pig version of Belgian Blue?

Haven't had any problems whatsoever here....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2014)

On my smart phone it is the old cool format, on my work computer it shows Metro...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2014)

Horse is still working on the upgrading.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2014)

Indeed he is. Although I only changed mine back to ww2fluid once and he has since stayed that way...


----------



## imalko (Sep 6, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Indeed he is. Although I only changed mine back to ww2fluid once and he has since stayed that way...



Me too...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 7, 2014)

Can't we just get rid of that metro interface? It's also the default interface that anyone gets if he's not a member. I don't think we want that. Isn't it possible to just discart all interfaces apart from the fluid and one of the mobile ones?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2014)

Horse has set it as the default one because it works faster than the the basic forum style including the fluid_ww2_update. I don't want to mess but if Horse decides set the previous style it will be done for sure.


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 8, 2014)

The old style is from many past versions of vBulletin (the forum software). As such it doesn't have changes wrapped into it, I am trying to work out from a security/performance/user experience how to handle templates going forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have no idea what the means but I'm all for improvements, thanks Horse

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2014)

horseUSA said:


> The old style is from many past versions of vBulletin (the forum software). As such it doesn't have changes wrapped into it, I am trying to work out from a security/performance/user experience how to handle templates going forward.


So there is a strong chance that original black layout of the forum's early days won't be back? 

In all seriousness, the Artakus layout was probably the best appearance the forum's ever had, though it's not likely to be compatable with the server's modern database.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2014)

It's a pitty that all themes on Internet are going into the buisiness like direction. Because of bootstrap, almost all websites look the same.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 12, 2014)

I totally agree, Marcel...the days of creativity and style have given way to that clinical look all for the sake of template simplicity.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2014)

Too true. It is certainly a shame.


----------

